# saying "like at Idiot's" ?



## kelt

Hi,

How can one say that a particular situation or an experience is rather stupid? I am seeking a translation that would be close to the Czech saying "jak u blbejch" or more evolved "jak u blbejch na dvorku which literally means "like at Idiot's" or "like at Idiot's backyard".

For example, when one tells you to do something, but then innocently asks you what the hell you did.

Do you understand what I mean? I am looking for something that would be readily understood in English and that is funny.

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi kelt! Napadá mě výraz "in a madhouse", ale nedá se to použít v této podobě pro každý případ, např. "I felt as if I was in a madhouse" , "the situation was like a madhouse"  - možná, ale "the experience was like a madhouse" - spíš ne. Asi právě proto se v Rule 3 uvádí _"Provide complete sentences (...) every time you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you better."_ Má to přece smysl - you know it makes sense!


----------



## werrr

"Like in a madhouse" is pretty straightforward translation, but I'm not sure how idiomatic it is. The common collocation "dokola jak u blbejch" could be translated as "like a broken record".


----------



## tlumic

Tady je to jako u blbejch - This place is a real madhouse.
Vzal jsem si na pomoc slovník Lingea.


----------

